
Chladni Figures (1787) - prismatic
https://publicdomainreview.org/collections/chladni-figures-1787/
======
kindfellow92
This is a cool page about creating chladni patterns in code
[https://thelig.ht/chladni](https://thelig.ht/chladni)

------
saagarjha
Most of these figures exhibit at least two lines of symmetry, but there are a
couple that only have one. What causes this behavior?

~~~
tritium
I’d be quick to guess that in those cases, the missing axis of symmetry falls
beyond the field of view. That is to say, it might not be trivial to align the
focus of the vibration such that the center of each axis falls on the plate,
and demonstrates a pattern depicting the perfect midpoint of the figure.

------
wunderlust
I've noticed patterns quite like these (viz. #5, 11-13) on the surface of beer
in a pint glass. I've speculated it's the result of either the different sizes
of bubbles or differing rates at carbonation sites, but I hadn't noticed the
similarity to Chladni patterns.

------
iaw
Reminds me of this work :
[http://newt.phys.unsw.edu.au/~jw/guitar/guitarchladni_engl.h...](http://newt.phys.unsw.edu.au/~jw/guitar/guitarchladni_engl.html)

